# Coding question  post mortem



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Apr 5, 2010)

A patient past away and the parents came in for a conferenceto to have one of our doctors sign the death certificate and discuss events leading up to his death. 

I was wondering exactly what E&M code could be used for billing, being that the patient was not here for a typical evaluation.


----------

